# GT: Playoffs - Game 5- Clippers vs. Denver 5/1



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
<center>Mon May 1, 2006
7:30 pm 
TV: TNT, FSN2</center>
<center>




































Sam Cassell  / Cuttino Mobley / Quinton Ross / Elton Brand / Chris Kaman






































Andre Miller / Greg Buckner / Carmelo Anthony / Francisco Elson / Marcus Camby


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

The series is over. Last game was the Nuggets last chance to make a stand and they couldn't do it. Denver is short-handed particuarly in the frontcourt, but they have much bigger problems than that. The team's spirit is broken, and they have some bad chemistry, from player to player and coach to player. I've noticed this problem with the Nuggets over the season and it just got worse and worse leading up to the playoffs. The strong wins by the Clips over the Nugs doesn't help.

Denver will be outgunned by the Clips as they have been all through the series. Clips will lock down Denver yet again and command the paint yet again. Denver will not be able to win- which is not to say they didn't have a chance, but Denver has shown it cannot play at the high level required to execute the proper gameplan. They also have serious morale issues too.
Clips have already knocked Denver out. All that remains is for the Clippers to close out this series and prepare for round two.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yea, the Nugets played as horrible as ever tonight, and i still think we didnt play our best ball, thats the exciting part!!! :biggrin: nice point distribution all around ...but i dont want to say we are in 2nd round till its actually over...you can never be too careful...but yeah the Nuggets look Horrible no chemistry nothing , No Carmelo coming up big...no 3s ....not even their layups were falling tonight i think Monday we gotta finish em, when we do , get ready for round 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Can't wait to go to Game 5 !!! Staples Center will be WILD, LOUD, CRAZY !!! I almost lost my voice in Game 2, but I know my voice will be shot in Game 5 !!! LoL !!! 

GO CLIPPERS !!!!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Lets take care of our business and then bring on the LAKERS!


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Da Clips are playing in May!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> yea, the Nugets played as horrible as ever tonight, and i still think we didnt play our best ball, thats the exciting part!!! :biggrin: nice point distribution all around ...but i dont want to say we are in 2nd round till its actually over...you can never be too careful...but yeah the Nuggets look Horrible no chemistry nothing , No Carmelo coming up big...no 3s ....not even their layups were falling tonight i think Monday we gotta finish em, when we do , get ready for round 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No double spacing? Thank you.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers need to close out the series this game so that they can start to get ready for the next one.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

This is it! How long have we been waiting for a playoff appearance, let alone a series win on our home floor. I am just hoping we close this out at Staples, so the fans can enjoy it even more.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

As Tom Tolbert said:
"It's not over... but believe me _it's over_"

I really hope they take the series with this game since I'll be there to watch in person.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

I expect the Nuggets to play hard for the 1st quarter, and the minute they fall behind by more than 5 points, they'll just mail it in. *Denver is done.*


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

How will the Clippers come out? Will they play sloppy coming into the game, satisfied by the near victory?
Even so, I don't think Denver can take advantage of it. I will be very impressed however, if the Clippers come out strong and execute well. Would show how motivated and focused the Clips are for the post-season.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I say start Shaun and rest Sam's knees and back for round 2... He's the guy who'll be the clutch difference if it comes down to the wire later on, and he's pretty sore right now.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clips better not underestimate this game, a Nuggs win can just sky rocket their confidence.

Either way Clippers need this game to rest Sam's knees and back, give Cuttino more time to heal w/e it is that he was hurt for and Kaman time to ice his "private parts"


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

getting downtown tonight is gonna be murder...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rebraca has been deactivated with chest problems. Vin Baker has been activated.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

COME ON ... Let's DO THIS!!!!!


Staples looks FULL ALREADY!!!!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Rebraca was been deactivated with chest problems. Vin Baker has been activated.


Doesnt matter. Z hasnt been playing much vs DEN anyways


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell, Mobley, Ross, Brand, and Kaman vs. Miller, Buckner, Anthony, Najera, and Camby


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand wins the tap.

Kaman to Ross who gets fouled by Miller, shooting.

Ross makes both FT's.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Van Gundy talking about the Clippers like he WISH he had taken the job. hahaha, now, I'm happy he thought he was too good for us.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller drives and misses a runner.

Mobley banks it in on the break.

Miller misses a jumper.

Offensive foul on Mobley.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo misses a jumper.

Ross hits a long 2.

Miller misses a runner.

Kaman gets blocked.

Carmelo hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

Camby drives and scores.

Brand misses in and out.

Camby misses a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses a jumper.

Carmelo misses a jumper.

Mobley misses a 3, Brand gets it and misses.

Miller hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Offensive foul on Kaman.

Najera misses a layup.

Miller steals it from Cassell and scores.

Mobley hits a long 2.

Offensive foul on Najera.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell drives and misses badly but Kaman gets it and scores easily..

Camby misses a tough bank shot, Elson picks up the loose ball foul on the rebound.

Brand misses in and out but Kaman gets it and gets fouled on the rebound by Elson.

Mobley for a real long 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Buckner drives and hits a runner.

3 second violation on Brand.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo drives and misss a layup.

Ross misses a jumper.

Miller scores off of the Carmelo dish.

Ross gets stripped. Carmelo misses but gets it back and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell posts up and scores.

Boykins hits a rainbow shot.

Miller scores off of a layup.

Brand to Kaman for the DUNK.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Camby misses a jumper.

Mobley loses it.

Miller drives and gets fouled on the shot by Ross.

Clippers down 1.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller makes 1 out of 2.

Cassell posts up and gets fouled on the shot, Miller's 2nd.

Cassell makes both FT's.

Carmelo misses a jumper.

Cassell gets bumped but no foul? He losses it.

Boykins drives, scores, and gets fouled.

Boykins misses the FT.

Mobley makes an incredible shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Elson misses a jumper.

Radman misses a 3.

Boykins 'gets pushed' by Livingston.

Boykins makes both FT's.

Maggette misses a jumper.

Najera misses.

End of quarter.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 21
Nuggets 23

Not the quarter the Clippers needed. They started the quarter well but there way too many turnovers that end up costing them.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo posts up and scores.

Maggette hits a tough jumper after almost throwing it away.

Boykins air balls a 3.

Livingston lasers a pass to Kaman for the dunk!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo misses but Elson gets it and gets fouled, non-shooting.

Najera bricks a jumper.

Elson picks up his 3rd foul on Maggette, non-shooting.

Timeout taken by the Nuggets.

Tied game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette misses a 3.

Carmelo drives and gets fouled on the shot. Ross' 2nd.

Carmelo makes both FT's.

Radman losses it.

Boykins misses it.

Livingston to Radman and he gets hammered.

Flagrant on Johnson.

Radman makes 1 out of 2 but still Clipper ball.

Ross posts up and gets fouled by Boykins.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross makes 1 out of 2.

Johnson misses a 3.

Maggette misses an easy layup.

Evans gets on the break and scores.

Kaman hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Haha refs can't see a travel.

Buckner hits a 3 because of it.

Radman misses a 3 but Livingston skys to get it and puts it back.

Miller misses a layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boykins steals it.

Maggette hammers the refs, haha. Not on purpose.

Najera misses a jumper.

Brand misses, come on Brand.

Boykins misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette pumps and gets fouled by Buckner and he will shoot 2.

Timeout taken.

Clippers down 1.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes both FT's.

Miller drives and scores.

Livingston to Maggette, Maggette misses but gets it back and scores.

Miller misses a jumper.

Maggette for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Buckner missses a layup.

MObley throw it away.

Najera misses twice.

Brand works hard and scores.

Timeout taken by the Nuggets.

Clippers up 6.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo misses a jumper.

Mobley gets fouled by Carmelo on the shot.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 6.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley makes both FT's.

Miller gets fouled, non-shooting.

Camby drives and scores.

Mobley hits a nice jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller misses a jumper.

Cassell misses a 3 in and out.

Buckner gets blocked, Nuggets ball still with 2 on the shot clock.

Buckner hits a long 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley gets fouled by Najera, shooting. Najera's 3rd foul.

Mobley makes both FT's.

Miller with the nice move and layup.

MObley misses but Ross gets it and Maggette misses a 3 in and out at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 46
Nuggets 40

The Clippers still aren't not playing as well as they have been. Mobley has been carrying the team with 14 points. Clippers need to watch out for turnovers. As well Brand needs to step up and hit his shots.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Its gonna be a blowout in the 2nd half!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo drives and misses but Camby was there for the tip dunk.

Cassell misses a 3 but Ross gets it back.

Mobley for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo hits a jumper.

Brand misses a jumper.

Camby misses a jumper.

Mobley misses a baseline jumper.

Cassell fouls Carmelo to stop an easy 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo makes both FT's.

Kaman loses it.

Offensive foul on Carmelo.

Cassell pull up time!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Buckner drives and scores.

Cassell pull up time!

Miller misses a jumper in and out.

Cassell pull up time!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Buckner hits a long 2.

Cassell barely misses a layup.

But the Nuggets throw it away.

Brand drives and misses.

Please Brand show up.

Miller scores on the layup.

Cassell misses a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo hits a jumper.

Kaman throw it away.

Carmelo misses a 3.

Kaman gets picked.

Offensive foul on Carmelo, his 3rd.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Najera fouls Kaman, his 4th, non-shooting.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 1.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette with a nice bucket! He was just trying to draw the foul.

Camby misses a jumper.

Brand drives and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes both FT's.

Miller misses but Elson gets it back but Carmelo steps out of bounds.

Maggette misses but Livingston throw it away.

Carmelo drives and gets fouled by Brand.

Carmelo makes 1 out of 2.

Brand hits a jumper!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Buckner misses a 3 but Elson gets it back.

Bad call by the refs, Magette didn't really touch him but not-shooting.

Carmelo drives misses but gets it back and scores.

Maggette hits a nice jumper!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller drives and air balls it.

Mobley drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 6.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley makes both FT's.

Mobley with the steal!

Mobley posts up and scores!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

C'mon Clips, I want this game and this series. Let's make history tonight. ahng onto the lead and then put it away in the fourth. I'd love to see Elton be Elton and just dash the Nuggets' hopes.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Offensive foul on Miller.

Maggette hits a jumper!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Travel on Carmelo.

Timeout taken by the Nuggets.

Clippers up 12.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Weasel said:


> Travel on Carmelo.
> 
> Timeout taken by the Nuggets.
> 
> Clippers up 12.


Travel by Melo... and he acts like he was stabbed, gets up and of course is fine...


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Wheeeee! A 14 point lead. I'm loving it. But it aint over yet.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette misses a jumper.

Carmelo misses a long jumper.

Livingston to Brand for the score!

Camby misses a jumper and the ball goes out on Elson's leg.

Livingston misses a jumper.

Maggette fouls Carmelo, non-shooting.

Johnson misses a long 2 at the buzzer.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow, a 16-3 run to close out the quarter. Unless Phoenix starts being Phoenix against the Lakers, we be lookin' at an LA playoff series.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 71
Nuggets 57

The start of the quarter wasn't the best but the end sure was great. The Clippers need to keep up the offensive and defensive pressure!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh yeah....This one is over. Hopefully, Phx wins the next game and tires out the Lakers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston posts up and scores!

Johnson bricks a 3.

Mobley misses the layup but Brand is there to clean up!

Timeout by the Nuggets.

Clippers up 18.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Elson hits a jumper.

MObley misses a 3 but Livingston gets it and Radman airs balls a 3.

Boykins misses a 3.

Livingston to Maggette for the layup!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo misses but Elson gets it.

Loose ball foul on Maggette, good hustle by him.

Carmelo drives and gets fouled and then tries to start some **** with Radman and Radman is pissed.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Techinal foul on Carmelo.

Maggette makes the FT.

Carmelo lays it in.

Brand scores off of a big bounce!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Blocking foul on Brand, non-shooting.

Carmleo misses 3 times and Mobley steals it from Elson.

Maggette drives and gets fouled, a flagrant foul on Kleiza.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Quick, does anyone work for a roofer?

We need some tar, I'll get the feathers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes both FT's and it is still Clippers ball!

Brand to Kaman for the layup, beatiful pass!

Carmelo gets fouled, non-shooting.

Boykins misses a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses jumper.

Kleiza hits a long 2.

Maggette misses but Brand steals it and DUNKS IT!!

Kleiza drives and gets blocked by Kaman.

LIVINGSTON WITH A BEAUTIFUL PASS!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand hits a jumper!

Buckner hits a 3.

Timeout taken by the Clippers.

Clippers up 22!!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

This **** is over! Hell yeah


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Offensive foul on Ross.

Boykins drives and scores on the layup.

Mobley misses in and out.

Buckner hits a 3.

Brand posts up and misses.

Buckner hits another 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Offensive foul on Ross.

Boykins drives and scores on the layup.

Mobley misses in and out.

Buckner hits a 3.

Brand posts up and misses.

Buckner hits another 3.

Brand drives and powers in a bucket


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

As I requested, Elton is being Elton in the second half. Thank you, man.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boykins gets fouled, makes 1 out of 2.

Maggette offenisve foul.

Carmelo drives and gets fouled, makes both FT's.

Mobley losses it but MAGGETTE BLOCK CARMELO!

Livingston drives and gets fouled!

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 13.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston makes both FT's!

Boykins hits a jumper.

Livingston to Brand for the score!

Buckner drives and misses the layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston gets stripped.

Carmelo takes it the other way for the score.

Ball goes out on Maggette, not the best of passes by Brand but who cares 

Maggette blocks Kleiza!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley to Livingston who gets fouled.

Livingston makes both FT's!

Boykins drives and misses.

Maggette for 3!!!

Nuggets don't shoot the final shot.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Hell yeah!!!!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

DTS looks happy as hell


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Clippers 101
Nuggets 83

It is CELEBRATION TIME!


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

:cheers: :rock:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

No time to celebrate yet, we still got more games to play!

Let's be business like. :devil:


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

30 years in the making... We are finally in round 2.

I love it!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

4 Games Down, 12 To Go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

:cheers:


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh man... I'm so excited about this Clippers team... we've lived up to our potential by reaching the 2nd round now let's exceed expectations and get a place in the Western Conference Final. :banana:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 



maaaan what a game, and i stiiiilll think we havent played our best ball....and i think we are going
to have to play our best ball as the playoffs progress...

for me, making the playoffs was a successful season, but now that we have exceeded the 
expectations i dont want it to stop!!!!!!


GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 


:clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

How about that play livingston to Mobley. Incredible, especially since it came at the peak of the fans frenzy. Maggette would have had maybe 30 points in limited minutes if he didnt miss so many layups. His shot is looking better, hope he can keep it up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Image provide by MRC.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice pic Weasel! :laugh:

GO CLIPPERS!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Image provide by MRC.



:laugh: :laugh: 

stupid *** reggie evans he is not on my hated list :curse: :curse: :curse: 
did you guys see his stupid *** chest pound he did when he dunked the ball?????

even Mike Smith said "he is doing the same chest pound Kobe did, but Kobe won the game, this game is not over "hahaha it was funny hhaa

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

